#ubuntu-no 2015-12-28
<vgrd> win 4
<vgrd> wops
<geirha> lose 1
<hjd> draw 1
<Mathias> ikke glem win 3.1
<geirha> Den siste gode versjonen
<RoyK> win 3.11 kanskje? ;)
<RoyK> forbanna søppel egentlig
<Malinux> 3.11 er nok bedre enn 3.1 og 3.0 :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-29
<RoyK> Malinux: 3.0 var egentlig ganske katastrofalt dårlig. 3.1 fiksa opp mye der, men var full av bugs, og så kom 3.11 til unnsetning med "for workgroups" kasta på på slutten sånn at man kunne bruke det på nettverk også (selv om vanlige folk ikke akkurat hadde nettkort, langt mindre kabling til nett)
<Malinux> jeg merket aldri at 3.0 og 3.1 og sånt hadde noen spesielle feil, men jeg var nok langt i fra noen avansert bruker den gang.
#ubuntu-no 2015-12-30
<geirha> hehe, på win 3.11-tida kobla vi sammen maskinene via seriell- eller parallellporten
<geirha> Var stort å spille flerspiller i Doom
<Malinux> geirha: :) jeg og broren min spilte age of empires 2 mot hverandre med seriekabel som nettforbindelse i mellom. Det var vel i win98 da.
<lonix> geirha: deg har jeg hatt endel med og gjøre i #ubuntu
<lonix> kult
<dnor> Det er kjipt at Age of Empires 2 HD ikke støtter Linux. http://store.steampowered.com/app/221380/
 * dnor er egentlig Aeyoun i juleklær forøvrig
<Malinux> dnor: enig, men skal gå å kjøre via wine, noe jeg dog ikke fikk til, så jeg må dualboote
<Malinux> jeg har satt opp en maskin til gaming, der jeg booter til windows om et spill ikke kjører i linux.
 * RoyK har fremdeles en USB-serie-dings i sekken
<RoyK> kjekt å ha hvis man skal konfe svitsjer eller ups-er eller noe :P
<Mathias> eller hacke nettverkstestere
<Mathias> (har fortsatt ikke kommet meg til det)
<Malinux> usb til serie er veldig kjekt, men finnes ulike serieplugger da
<RoyK> Malinux: ikke egentlig - det finnes ulike layouts for seriell over TP, men en gammel DB-9 (eller DB-25) har vært standardisert i flere tiår. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-232 ;)
<Malinux> men hjelper vel lite at det teknisk sett er det samme, når noen kontakter er hunplugger, andre er hanplugger og noen er bare pinner :)
<Malinux> jeg har en usb-til serial som ikke passer på prosjektoren min fordi den er motsatt av hva den usb-til serie har
<RoyK> da trenger du sikkert en nullmodemkabel
<RoyK> de pleier å være hunn-hunn
<RoyK> leder 2 og 3 er kryssa
<Malinux> okey
<Mathias> finnes kabler du kan krysse som du vil
<Mathias> (boks med masse DIP-knapper på)
<Mathias> eller, DIP-bryter blir det vel
<RoyK> Malinux: break-out-box, ja
<RoyK> Mathias: evt
<RoyK> Mathias: men skal du ha en nullmodemkabel til å funke, så trenger du bare 2,3,7 med 2-3, 3-2, 7-7
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-01
<dnor> Godt nyttår
<Malinux> dnor: takk takk :)
<RoyK> dnor: godt nytt, hvem du nå enn er :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-03
<hjd> Noen som har erfaring med Ubuntu-telefoner?
 * RoyK har ikke tatt i en engang
<RoyK> teit at de ikke har full spekk på telefonene på http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<hjd> RoyK: Den siden er vel i stor grad tiltenkt å vise hvilke modeller som finnes. Iallefall BQ sine har mer informasjon/spesifikasjoner hvis du går inn på BQ sine sider.
<RoyK> fant ikke så mye der heller
<geirha> https://store.bq.com/gl/ubuntu-edition-e5/ -> See details -> Specifications
<RoyK> joda, fant litt mer
